# Whining noise while turning



## dking (Dec 8, 2005)

I have a 2000 Impala and a couple of months ago I noticed a loud whining noise when making a left turn at moderate-high speeds (~30 mph) or during a sharp left turn while stepping hard no the accelerator. I don't hear anything during highway driving - only when making left hand turns on city blocks.

It sounds like the whine of the power assist, and only happens for a left turn (not a right turn).

The whine is starting to happen at lower speed turns

Any idea of what this is or if this is a safety issue?

I took it to a mechanic and he couldn't find anything wrong - he said it might be the (vaccum) pump or the rack and pinion steering? Does either seem likely?

Thanks,
Doug


----------



## Mullet Man (Oct 9, 2005)

Could be a wheel bearing going bad making the noise.


----------



## TheOrangeRemix (Jul 25, 2004)

I think it could be the transmission too. The wheel bearing usually starts to give you trouble if you have a high mileage car (150,000+ miles).


----------



## spinkter (Jul 8, 2006)

I would lean toward a wheel bearing more than i would a rack and pinion mainly cause when a rack goes bad its bad in everyway not just one direction. But a wheel bearing is more likely. its been my experience as a Infiniti Tech for 7yrs that when for example ur making that left turn all the pressure is applied to the right front wheel, relieving pressure on the left front which may allow you to hear the noise, as u have this problem it should get worse to the point where u hear it when going straight, From there it will be easier to diag. because it will reach a point where when pressure is applied to one side or the other the noise will stop until pressure is relieved. But how ever as far as saftey is concerned i would not worry about it, i have replaced tons of wheels bearing and i have never seen one cause a crash they just get to the point where its very hard for the wheel to spin.


----------

